
Thousands of strange blue lakes are appearing in Antarctica, and it’s bad news - triplesec
http://www.sciencealert.com/thousands-of-strange-blue-lakes-are-appearing-in-antarctica-and-it-s-very-bad-news
======
teslabox
The political machine has been working on The Great Climate Freakout for a
while now. But there's a lot of missing data. For example, there is no data
whatsoever about how much heat is poured out by most of the oceans' volcanic
ridges, and only 1-2 years of data for the Juan de Fuca ridge. We also have no
idea how the Sun's output cycles over thousands of years.

When a person has no data, they have to make assumptions. Good science is not
based on assumptions.

The climate brouhaha is a good example of confirmation bias/echo chamber
effects:

"But the problem with this, otherwise natural course of action, is that it
ends up creating an echo chamber of like minds, and their zombies. It ends up
killing, at least within that network, dissenting views. Ultimately, what will
be accepted as truth within that small network may not necessarily be the
plain truth, but a relative truth. For those living within the confines of the
echo chamber however, this relative truth, which to some may even be a plain
lie, will be the unvarnished truth. That, is called confirmation bias. And
that, is what led to that fan protest, which made some Arsenal fans the
laughing stock of the world on a frosty spring day in 2016."

\- Echo chambers and confirmation bias, [https://medium.com/@chxta/echo-
chambers-and-confirmation-bia...](https://medium.com/@chxta/echo-chambers-and-
confirmation-bias-b4864525d2f6#.yyqdw1c24)

It's like how Ancel Keys engineered The Great Saturated Fat Freakout in the
1950's. There was no basis to his claims that dietary saturated fat was a
great villain that needed to be avoided at all costs, but the Machine picked
up his theory and ran with it. Saturated fats have now been vindicated of the
charges leveled against them, but most of the 'experts' are still confused.

~~~
maxerickson
It would be well understood if underwater volcanoes were substantially heating
the oceans. I don't know where to look for data, but there must be some people
who have measured the temperature gradients around them. If they were heating
the oceans in a meaningful way compared to the sun, such a gradient would be
apparent at tens and hundreds of kilometers.

~~~
teslabox
> If they were heating the oceans in a meaningful way compared to the sun,
> such a gradient would be apparent at tens and hundreds of kilometers.

I think the El Niño / La Niña oscillation is probably caused by cycles in
underwater volcanic activity. Wikipedia says "Mechanisms that cause the
oscillation remain under study."

